# I created an anthro style guide for my art. What do you think?



## Zel_____ (Apr 3, 2017)

I created this style guide since at cons most people ask me to draw furries, but my best art is in the more animal and wild styles. But it can be hard to communicate what I'm drawing when people have different ideas about what anthro or feral mean, so I made this guide using my own art and definitions for them. 

I shared this on Reddit and a lot of people loved it. There was some debate over the word "feral", but this is how I've always seen ferals. I'm open to learning, though. Also, I wasn't sure what to call an "upright animal," so I just left it at that.

I'll be creating a pricing guide next, and then I'll be sharing the larger version of each of these drawings to my FA. I'm kinda new to FA, so watches are appreciated.


----------

